# Notebook surrt [SOLVED]

## Lockheed

Hi!

Hab mir ein neues Dell-Notebook gekauft und alles funktioniert wunderbar... nur wenn ich im Linux bin, höre ich zwischendurch ein hohes leises surren, dass in unregelmäßigen Abständen kommt (egal ob in X oder in der Konsole, kommt sobald der Kernel ladet)... in Windows hab ich diese Geräusche nicht... was könnte das sein? Danke!Last edited by Lockheed on Thu Jun 09, 2005 3:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schotter

Bei meinem Cousin kenn ich des anders rum, d.h. unter Linux is die Kiste ruhig, und unter WindowsXP summt se.

Achtung, ich bin kein Fachmann  :Smile:  aber des klingt für mich so, als wenn was mit zu viel/wenig Spannung betrieben wird.

----------

## Lockheed

hm....glaub aber nicht, dass die Spannungsversorgung irgendwo Betriebssystemabhängig ist... ich glaube sogar zu meinen, dass das Surren aus den Boxen kommt, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.

----------

## schotter

Die Kiste von meim Cousin is kein Notebook -> die Boxen kann ma schonmal ausschließen. Wie steht's mit den Einstellungen von Alsamixer & Co?

----------

## LL0rd

Einer meiner Rechner hatte das auch mal. Ich hatte da aber irgendwie das Gefühl, dass es irgendwie von der Auslasung des Rechners abhängt. Sobald man die CPU bzw. den Arbeitspeicher mit irgendeiner Aufgabe beschäftigt hat, hat der Rechner etwas leise angefangen zu summen.

----------

## Lockheed

Hm...Alsa hab ich noch nicht einmal installiert, außerdem kommt das surren sobald die ersten Zeilen vom Kernel runterrattern... es ist egal, ob der Rechner beschäftigt wird oder nicht, dass surren kommt und geht. Ich hab jetzt X installiert und was mir auffällt ist, dass ich während dem starten von X einen Bildschirm mit vielen farblichen Fragmenten bekomme weil er den VESA-Treiber ladet und es da scheinbar kurzzeitig zu Problemen kommt...währenddessen ist das Surren jedoch extrem laut und deutlich zu hören... könnt es sein, dass der Display surrt? Aber warum nur in Linux? Und warum auch im Textmodus? Vielen Dank

----------

## LL0rd

Also eigentlich kann es nicht sein.....  AFAIK gibt es technisch gesehen nichts, was ein Surren hervorrufen könnte....  (oder hast du nen Röhrenbildschirmnotebook  :Razz:  ) Hast du irgendwie eine spezielle Auflösung eingestellt? Was passiert, wenn du einfach von irgendeiner Linux Boot CD startest, am besten irgendeine uralte version, so suse 7.1. Hast du das dann immernoch?

----------

## Lockheed

Hi! Spitzen Idee, hab jetzt mit einem Knoppix gebootet und kein Surren!  :Smile: 

Hab keine spezielle Auflösung eingestellt, bin ja im Textmodus... es is ja auch kein surren, wie soll ich sagen... einfach ein extrem hohes leises Geräusch... hab mal gedacht, dass es vielleicht ein Lüfter ist, der nicht geregelt wird, aber ich hab sämltiche ACPI-Module im Kernel... ich glaub noch immer zu meinen, dass es vielleicht wirklich aus den Boxen kommt, hab mal gelesen, dass Notebooks oft so eng gebaut sind, dass es zu Störgeräuschen im Lautsprecher kommen kann, aber warum kommen die im Windows nicht?...hm... Fragen über Fragen  :Smile:  Danke LLOrd, dass du so tapfer mithilfst!

----------

## toralf

Die hohen Frequenzen hatte ich auch, hing - insbesondere beim Booten, von den aktuell geladenen Modulen ab. Das Phänomen wurde auch verschiedentlich in Foren beschrieben. Hing - soweit ich mich zu erinnern glaube - von der Last, den eingestellten JIFFIES (100 Hz anstelle 1000 Hz) und den Kernelmodulen ab, die gerade geladen wurden.Last edited by toralf on Wed Jun 08, 2005 5:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wrtlprnft

Mein Dell Latitude D500 surrt genau dann, wenn keine Maus oder ein anderes USB-Gerät angeschlossen ist und wenn der Rechner nichts zu tun hat, und zwar surrt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die CPU.

Es hört auf, sobald ich eine Maus anstecke oder ein aktives Programm starte. Normal starte ich einfach XMMS und lasse es eine Endlosschleife abspielen und drehe dann die Lautstärke runter.

----------

## tuxian

Mein P4 macht das auch manchmal, das Geräusch kommt ziemlich sicher von der CPU.

----------

## McClane

Unwahrscheinlich das es von der CPU kommt. Aber möglicherweise von den in der Nähe befindlichen Spulen und Kondensatoren. 

Denn daraus bestehen ja auch Schwingkreise beim Radio. Und unter Umständen kommt es bei manchen Belastungen zu ungewollten Schwingungen.

Ich hatte letztens bei einem Kunden einen DLink DSL Router, der anfing zu fiepen nachdem das ADSL Signal synchron war. Ein zweites Gerät vom gleichen Typ leider auch. Sehr nervig im ansonsten ruhigen Wohnzimmer.

Das Netzteil meines Servers piept auch. Hört man aber nur wenn er aus ist.

----------

## Lockheed

Das ist tatsächlich sehr interessant... wenn ich den Kernel neu kompiliere hört das Surren während des Kompilierens auf... aber warum nur in Gentoo und warum surrt er in Knoppix nicht? Muss doch an einer Einstellung im Kernel liegen, nicht war?

----------

## LL0rd

Hast du den Wert schonmal versucht den JIFFIES Wert auf 1000 zu Setzen?

----------

## Lockheed

Geräusch kommt eindeutig von der CPU (zumindest aus diesem Bereich)

... wo stelle ich die JIFFIES ein?  :Smile: 

----------

## LL0rd

Hol dir mal die Nitro "Frozen Hell" Sources, da kannst du den Wert über die Config anpassen

----------

## Lockheed

Gute Idee, ich werd sowieso mal andere Kernel-Sources ausprobieren, aber erst morgen... danke bis jetzt mal!

----------

## LL0rd

jau, kein Problem  :Wink: 

----------

## toralf

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> Geräusch kommt eindeutig von der CPU (zumindest aus diesem Bereich)
> 
> ... wo stelle ich die JIFFIES ein? 

 

```
/usr/src/linux/include/linux/jiffies.h
```

----------

## Lockheed

Hey!

Also ich hab mir mal die Datei jiffies.h angesehen und dort wird auf die Datei asm/param.h verwiesen und dort drinnen stehen unter anderem die Zeilen:

 *Quote:*   

> # define HZ 1000
> 
> # define USER_HZ 100

 

..oder so ähnlich... jedenfalls scheint der Wert schon auf 1000 zu sein, nicht wahr?

----------

## toralf

Exakt, früher stand der Wert auf 100 (als die Prozessoren noch sagenhafte 80, 120, bzw. 150 MHz hatten), mittlerweile auf die erwähnten 1000 für Desktopsysteme. Server können jedoch auch weiterhin mit 100 oder 250 fahren, die müssen nicht so schnell reagieren.

Da sich in dieser Ecke des Kernel aber eine ganze Menge getan hat, mußt Du schon die Doku lesen (ja, ja RTFM), wenn Du an den Werten sinnvoll herumspielen willst.

----------

## Lockheed

Ich will nicht spielen, ich will nur wissen, warum meine Kondensatoren surren und in Knoppix nicht!!! *g*

Aber danke für die Hilfe

----------

## toralf

Bitte  :Smile: 

Die CPU surrt, weil durch den JIFFIE es zu eiiner - analog dem mechanischen Verständnis - ungewollten Rückkopplung durch Resonanzfrequenzen kommt - die u.a. von der aktuellen Last, indirekt also von der aktuellen Taktfreuenz, abhängen können. Hört sich krank an, ist es auch.

----------

## Lockheed

Verstehe... aber kann ich vielleicht irgendwo wenn ich zum Beispiel im Knoppix bin nachsehen, was dort anders ist und somit meinen Kernel konfigurieren?

----------

## toralf

Ehrlich gesagt, dürfte das die Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen sein. Ich habe mal etwas rumprobiert, bin aber zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen.

----------

## Lockheed

Hm... aber dass muss doch rauszufinden sein...

Das Geräusch ist zwar nicht störend, wenn ich nebenbei Musik höre, aber mir gefällt einfach der Gedanke nicht, dass da was in einer gewissen Frequenz schwingt, was es nicht tun sollte... naja ich könnt ja echt versuchen die Variable der JIFFIES leicht zu modifiezieren?!

----------

## LL0rd

bei uns im lab hätte ich schon die möglichkeit etwas zu messen, zumindest bei einer desktop System, aber leider hab ich hier nichts, was irgendwie surren könnte.......

----------

## Lockheed

Interessant... ich hab jetzt die Vanilla-Sources neu kompiliert mit 100 JIFFIES, weil ich im Knoppix herausgefunden habe, dass die auch nur mit 100 fahren... tja surren ist weg  :Smile:  leider leidet eben die Qualität darunter, aber vielleicht ist ein Notebook nicht ganz für eine so hohe Kernel-Clock ausgelegt... naja zumindest wissen wir jetzt wie langsam der Windowskernel getaktet ist  :Wink: 

Danke für eure Hilfen!

----------

